
Ask HN: Any workaround for color management browser issues? - josh-wrale
...as a content provider?<p>So let&#x27;s say I create original artwork in HTML5+SVG that I publish on the web. This artwork looks different in Firefox and Chrome than it does in Safari.  I don&#x27;t have a Windows box to test at the moment.<p>Is there some color profile magic I can do to make the artwork render consistently?  For example, would electing sRGB for all my content leverage the common denominator in my favor?
======
wmf
[https://abookapart.com/products/making-sense-of-color-
manage...](https://abookapart.com/products/making-sense-of-color-management)

~~~
josh-wrale
Thanks for the link @wmf.

I took a look at the front page of iconfactory.com which is the site where the
book author posted this:

[http://blog.iconfactory.com/2016/12/making-sense-of-color-
ma...](http://blog.iconfactory.com/2016/12/making-sense-of-color-management/)

It looks like they aren't demonstrating a least common denominator fix there.
This is understandable, as least common denominator probably doesn't look
great for most modern icons.

Took this screenshot:

[http://imgur.com/a/mNxJo](http://imgur.com/a/mNxJo)

Might still buy the book. Just did the screenshot as a quick study.

------
josh-wrale
Answering myself: This blog post has some good info on the topic.
[http://cameratico.com/guides/web-browser-color-management-
gu...](http://cameratico.com/guides/web-browser-color-management-guide/)

